# Sugarloaf and Bigelow area on Maine Huts and Trails System 9.21.13



## tomcat (Sep 22, 2013)

After a disappointing ride in The Forks area on this trail system, I checked out their website and gave it one more try in the Sugarloaf area. 

There is some nice riding with plenty of singletrack on the main Maine Huts trail.  Other side trails provide singletrack with loop opportunities combing logging/dirt roads.  The main trail is almost all singletrack though.  And there are several scenic spots in addition to the good riding.

I have a full trip report and pics on my blog:  http://tomcatoutdoors.blogspot.com/2013/09/mountain-biking-sugarloaf-and-bigelow.html


----------

